# SawStop 10-Inch Contractors Saw with 50" rails and 30" outfeed table Assembly



## boyneskibum (Nov 24, 2008)

Great review, and looks like a great saw. How much did this cost overall (If you don't mind!). I'm looking at a upgrading my saw and I'm between the delta contractor saw, delta hybrid or the sawstop contractor saw.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

For everything I paid 2306.00 + tax. It broke down like this:
$1449 for the saw
$390 for the 52" T slide fence
$160 for the mobile base
$189.99 cast iron side extensions
$89 for the dado cartridge
$29 for the dado zero clearance insert


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is a nice review. You have a top quality saw to play with now. I have had one of these on my wish list for some time now.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Man…thats one nice looking saw…but thats allot of money for a "contractors" saw..although quality wise it blows away most contractors saws. That is probably how I would have outfitted it also…I guess you cant put a price on your fingers..oh ya I guess you can…$2306.00+tax! Good luck with it..I have looked it over quite extensively at my Woodcraft….if I had that kind of money I would probably buy one too it looks like a great saw..their cabinet saw is even nicer!


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2008)

You will be happy with this table saw. I sure am with mine. It might "ONLY" be a contractors table saw but it is a damn fine one.


----------



## logndog (Feb 7, 2009)

Ive heard these things poping prematurely, and costing 100 buks ech time. For the money…. iiif you needed that type of (mobile saw) then its awesome,absolutly! but if its somthing to stay put in the shop, man i woulda gone with the pm66 (although i have an X5) hands down, i mean, how many woodoworkers do you know that are digitless?? I think thes are GREAT FOR SCHOOLS though. I seen one at house of tools 2 days ago and i had the ferver, WOW hun, look at this…its the thing i told you about, but when i seen the price!!! I think ill try and just be more careful. It is a great looking unit, i mean powdercoated frames?! awesome, and the fit and finish was impressive, so congrats too you sir, youll love this saw. And i would too, just id take another over it.

hope i dont now loose a finger!!


----------



## drbob (Jan 17, 2009)

You will be happy to know that ConsumerSearch recently rated the top contractors saw and Popular Mechanics gave the SawStop an award for safety features unique among contractor saws.

If you are interested in reading the review go to *Woodworking Tips and Tools *


----------



## WoodSpanker (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for that, it is one of the saws I am thinking about purchasing…. I like the whole safety thing they got going on.


----------



## archie18 (Nov 4, 2008)

I got almost the same saw last week and I agree that the assembly instructions and packaging were the best I have ever seen. Only difference in my saw is 36 " table instead of 50 inch. Yes, it is a lot of money for a saw but after two near amputations, my wife agreed I needed one. The last injury put me out of commission for 2 months. And it cuts beautifully. I would recommend it to anyone who can afford it. Bought mine at Woodcraft store in Franklin, TN.


----------



## DDB (Mar 25, 2009)

I recently bought the same saw with the 36" extension table. VERY impressive piece of machinery! Everything seems to be top quality. Well worth the money.

Only "problems" I'm experiencing are the cast iron extension tables. They are slightly bowed, and I can't get them flat. SS tech rep told me to begin by leveling them in the middle in lieu of the ends. Tighten the two middle bolts, then use a C-clamp to level the ends and tighten those bolts. They're better now, but when I run a 4 foot straight edge across the width of the entire table, I find that the far edges of each extention table are high.

Anyone else experience this situation? If so, were you able to correct it?


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

I just wanted to follow up to see if you have any additional thoughts after owning this saw for some time now. I've been thinking about this saw but need to do some research. Do you ever wish you went with the sawstop professional?


----------



## metalingwoodsmith (May 28, 2017)

I just purchased this 52" sawstop and haven't even tried it out yet. I have to sell my Jet jwts10 contractor saw so I can put this one in its place. I can swap places with the sawstop but I'm hoping I can just get rid of it so I don't have to move it around too much and have it out of the way. Don't get me wrong, that jet saw served me well, but now I finally have a sawstop and want to get jiggy with it


----------

